# Playing Wii on Laptop??



## soheeb16 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello,

I am looking for the best way to play wii on my laptop. The only ports I have to work with are USB and a vga output (which I guess is useless for this). 

I know I have to buy something to do it, but what? And is there an option where I spend in total less than 50? If anyone knows any specific products that are tested/working that would be awesome...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You need a TV/Video capturing device. If you had a desktop, you could buy a TV capture card and plug it into the motherboard, but as you've got a laptop, you'll need a USB device like the AVerMedia Hybrid TV Tuner - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815100048 - $50

Plug one end of the device into a spare USB slot in your laptop, plug the coaxial cable from the wii into the other end, then tune into the correct channel and you should be able to see the wii screen on your laptop.


----------



## soheeb16 (Sep 17, 2010)

This forum is my best bet at a real chance of getting this done, so I am most likely going to act upon the advise here. With that in mind, please understand why I feel compelled to ask this question:

Is this method guaranteed to work with good sound and video quality and no lag?


----------



## soheeb16 (Sep 17, 2010)

And also... wouldnt I have to buy a coxial to video cable adapter?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

No guarantees. I've only ever tried it on a desktop with a different model USB TV tuner.

You'll also need an RF Modulator - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882719004 - $16

Plug the TV cable from the wii into the RF Modulator, then attach a coaxial cable from the RF to the USB Tuner.

Check on the wii forums or at your local electrical/TV store before buying.


----------



## soheeb16 (Sep 17, 2010)

Someone suggested I get this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...m_re=USB_video_capture-_-12-156-023-_-Product

... would this work?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Yes, that will work. See the features list:


> Send Video to your PC through USB port
> Capture Video & Audio through USB 2.0 interface (No Sound Card Required)
> Record Video in DVD/VCD/MP3/4 format and save in hard drive
> *Watch video or play Video Game on the laptop or desktop PC via this adapter
> ...


----------



## soheeb16 (Sep 17, 2010)

... I hope it works. It saves me 40 dollars over the other method. I'm just afraid its either going to lag, or (as many vista/7 complaints say) I am not gonna get the audio working...


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

There are also expresscard variants. You *may* get better quality video/faster video transfer (less dropped frames) but it is also more expensive.


----------

